# BeadLOCK system



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

looks cool
would you recommend the newer system for young or beginning woodworkers looking to make wortise and tenons without special machinery or a specialized tool (i.e. Domino)


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

I have the Beadlock Jerry and agree with your review. That does not mean I will not use it, on the contrary I thing it is a good system but it lacks some refinements. I replaced the knobs with larger ones to get more leverage, that makes a big difference. Holding the tool tight on the wood is another issue but that can be overcome. I purchased the router bits to make the tenons but have not tried them yet.
The joints look good and tight but there is a minor problem with alignment (a belt sander can easily fix that).
I think it is worth persevering with although I am not entirely jumping for joy with this tool.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the review Jerry and the comments Grumpy. This has been on my wish list (along with a number of other tools) but I just haven't decided whether to go with it or not. This helps me push it back down the list somewhat. It seems to be a tool that is nice to have but not a top priority.

Thanks.


----------



## grovemadman (Jan 28, 2008)

I have been thinking about this tool for a while, I'll have to wait till others weigh in with their two cents before I buy one though. Thanks for the review


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

I also added larger knobs to my beadlock and it made a big difference. I never use a pencil to make alignment marks-always use a marking knife as that is more accurate.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I have it, too. I have the same complaint about the knobs not holding and the guide slipping. I am going to (someday) get larger knobs, too. Beyond that I like the system, and would second the recommendation.


----------



## jerry118 (Feb 28, 2008)

Regarding Grumpy's comment about slipping:

I adhered a piece of self adhesive 300 grit sandpaper to the face of the tool that is to be clamped to the wood. This stopped most of the slippage. I used the vice grip type clamp that is sold for the Kreg pocket hole system and although I clamped it tightly, there was still a slight tendancy to slip, but not nearly as much as without. The new Rockler seems to use plastic, This may slip less.

Compared to the Domino system $700.00 the $30 plus is ok for a cheppscate like me.


----------



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

I read recently that Rockler has bought out Beadlock. Now I wonder what modifications Rockler will make to the system, perhaps correcting some of the deficiencies noted above. Hoe so, because it has always sounded like a great system to me.

JimC


----------

